# INSULIN CYCLE LENGTH



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

If running insulin 3 days a week @ 8iu pre breakfast and 8 iu pre wo , how long could i make the cycle last for?

How long do people here run slin for ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The fact you are running the slin only 3 times a week in my opinion Is a good way of using it, you could run this for a decent time, I have ran slin 2 to 3 times a week myself with good results......


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

cheers pscarb

I have already been running for 12 weeks

Was think adding 6 more weeks or stoping all together ?

any advice?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> The fact you are running the slin only 3 times a week in my opinion Is a good way of using it, you could run this for a decent time, I have ran slin 2 to 3 times a week myself with good results......


So as the op said,using for 18 weeks with this protocol is ok,would this be same for long acting like lantus??


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I normally do 4 weeks but I do 5 days on 2 off , 10iu am 10iu halfway through workout


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AL adding another 6 weeks in my opinion is ok...by using it less you do not stress the body as much opposed to ed use....

Anthony I have used lantus this way but not for a great amount of time as I did not get on with it so cannot say....


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

anabolic lion said:


> cheers pscarb
> 
> I have already been running for 12 weeks
> 
> ...


What results have you had, out of interest?


----------

